# Weekly challenge 4/14 - 4/20  Key of Life



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2018)

High key or low key.  You can interpret creatively or stick to the classic definitions.  Here are a few links:

High Key Photography Definition | Photography Glossary | SLR Lounge

Understanding The Basics of High Key vs. Low Key Lighting | Contrastly

High-Key VS Low-Key Lighting Explained Simply

As always please post only new photos.  Sorry this is late!


----------



## Peeb (Apr 14, 2018)

I'll play.  Here is an attempt at low key.






It's funny because Riley is such a perpetually HAPPY girl.  
She's just sleepy here- but she looks like a Stormtrooper thinking... "Dude- I had friends on that Deathstar."


----------



## Peeb (Apr 16, 2018)

Is this low key, or just  ... night?



Refinery at night by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons (Apr 16, 2018)

High key kitty




DSC_9175 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## otherprof (Apr 17, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> High key or low key.  You can interpret creatively or stick to the classic definitions.  Here are a few links:
> 
> High Key Photography Definition | Photography Glossary | SLR Lounge
> 
> ...


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2018)

Glass elephant lamp.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 18, 2018)

High Key Plastic Straws by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 19, 2018)

^ My daughter got her hair colored today.... for the wedding Sunday... yikes.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 19, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> High key or low key.  You can interpret creatively or stick to the classic definitions.  Here are a few links:
> 
> High Key Photography Definition | Photography Glossary | SLR Lounge
> 
> ...


(I posted this earlier today in the wrong thread. )

I think I deserve some kind of award for this photo. I had to ask my wife to move aside so I could get the view I wanted, and she had no idea my thoughts were only on the high key weekly challenge.

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes, you should be rewarded. I will pay your dental bill


----------



## waday (Apr 19, 2018)

Ocean City BW by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 19, 2018)

High Key


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 19, 2018)

Low Key


----------



## CherylL (Apr 19, 2018)

IKEA desk lamp right and flagged with post it notes




Oscar Low Key by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof (Apr 19, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> High key or low key.  You can interpret creatively or stick to the classic definitions.  Here are a few links:
> 
> High Key Photography Definition | Photography Glossary | SLR Lounge
> 
> ...



Night in the La Brea Tar pits. The struggle never ends!


----------



## texxter (Apr 19, 2018)

Not quite pure high key because I didn't have a lighter background for this image, but the sunny feeling and the colors of the main subject(s) are in high key.  Casual portrait of my daughter with her doggie this afternoon.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 19, 2018)

DSC_8292 by Braineack, on Flickr




Sonny under curtain by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 19, 2018)

Love that kitty shot @Braineack


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 19, 2018)

Again, so sorry about all the tulips.

I should get a reward for this because I was holding a speedlight and flashbender in my left hand, the big 'ol camera in my right, and squatting with a 48 inch silver reflector between my legs. Got the low key exposure I was looking for. What's cool about this lens: this is SOOC except cropped.

Then, by accident, I turned auto ISO on, the camera boosted to 6400, and I got a free, unintended high key shot.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 19, 2018)

Okay maybe its a 42 inch reflector.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 20, 2018)

Braineack said:


> DSC_8292 by Braineack, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool shots! 
I had a play with #1 for fun. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2018)

oh okay.  on my desktop, i could see all the black strokes you added and i was like ???, but here on my laptop i see what you did. lol.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 24, 2018)

Braineack said:


> oh okay.  on my desktop, i could see all the black strokes you added and i was like ???, but here on my laptop i see what you did. lol.



Dang, You could see all the clumsy stripes? Bummer. I would want to see that on my monitor.


----------

